# Matts Escape



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally have time to get pictures up now that everything is finished. It took 4 yrs to complete as I did all the work myself


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. very impressive. I like it. All that hard work paid off. You will have lots of years of enjoyment watching movies, tv shows, sports, etc. Seats look comfy as well. Good job!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice thanks for sharing your pic's! How big is that screen it looks huge.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

The screen acoustically transparent and 110 inches wide 2.37 to 1 from Jamestown screen. I got a curved screen because I like the wow factor and the anamorphic lens.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice! Well done.:yes:


----------



## Morpheus (May 13, 2013)

What type of lens are you using? What are the room diminsions? I'm planning a theater now and want an anamorphic lens and your theater seems to be a very similar size as mine might be.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

The lens I am using is a XEIT 4KR lens from GetGrey on AVS Forum. I would highly recommend it. I am also using his Cineslide and it works wonders. I went with particular lens for a couple reasons. 
1. The price. I could buy this lens plus the automated transport for $2500 less than a Schneider lens of the same size. Then on top of that Schneider wanted another $4000 for their Kino Linear transport.
2. Favorable reviews. GetGrey did a comparison to the Isco lllL lens and found it held its own in every category except light loss.
3. Its a 6in lens so it is future proofed per say if I ever decide to step up to a Lumis or something with a recessed prime lens.
Also my room dimensions are 14 ft wide by 26 ft long by 8.5 ft high


----------



## Morpheus (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I will definitely look into the system that you're using. There is no question that I want to go with an anamorphic lens! 

Very nice setup!


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks I put a lot of thought into it and an anamorphic lens is where I ended up and I have zero regrets. There isnt much that can compare to no black bars


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice room mate, how did you go about you're walls, the look acoustically treated, also what speakers and components are you running champ


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

The walls are 2 sheets of 5/8 inch drywall with green glue suppoted by isoclips and channel. The treatment is imperfect but it works. I have between 1 and 3 sheets of 3/4 inch ceiling tiles stacked up on the walls and used shims to make it all even. I then wrapped it all in fabric to give it a nice look. Its not perfect but it works well and I determined placement based on the aurolex website. My equipment is 
Projector- Runco Q750i
Screen- Jamestown curved AT 2.35
Bluray- OPPO BD93
Receiver- Anthem MRX 510
Speakers- Klipsch RF52 (7)
Lens- XEIT 4KR + Cineslide
Control- Control4 via Galaxy Tab
Subs- 18 inch DIY (2)
Chairs- Discontinued I cant remember (5)


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

showcattleguy said:


> The walls are 2 sheets of 5/8 inch drywall with green glue suppoted by isoclips and channel. The treatment is imperfect but it works. I have between 1 and 3 sheets of 3/4 inch ceiling tiles stacked up on the walls and used shims to make it all even. I then wrapped it all in fabric to give it a nice look. Its not perfect but it works well and I determined placement based on the aurolex website. My equipment is Projector- Runco Q750i Screen- Jamestown curved AT 2.35 Bluray- OPPO BD93 Receiver- Anthem MRX 510 Speakers- Klipsch RF52 (7) Lens- XEIT 4KR + Cineslide Control- Control4 via Galaxy Tab Subs- 18 inch DIY (2) Chairs- Discontinued I cant remember (5)


that's awesome, you have put a lot of thought into it, by the sounds of it, it looks fantastic, the reason I ask is I'm in the middle of designing my new theatre in my new home.
I'm tossing up weather to go klipsch rf or paradigm studios for speakers. I currently have Yamaha ns 555 7.1, paradigm seismic 110 sub, Yamaha rxa-2020 aventage amp and a cambridge azur 752 Bly ray, it sounds ok but defiantly wanna upgrade the speakers.
My projector is a optima hd33 3d, picture looks ok but like you I wanna go with cinema scope. I can't quite afforded a lens configuration, so I am looking at going with the jvc-x500 or the epson 9200, they appear to have built in lens shift. Just trying to research the better product at the moment.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Good luck on your new build! I hope your room doesnt take 4 yrs to finish like mine did. We wanted to go with B&W speakers. We were gonna have B&W 8.2LCR's for all 7 seven channels but we found out we were gonna have a baby so we didnt feel spending the extra $$$$$ on speakers for the theater room was very prudent. We went with Klipsch because my wifes brother works at Best Buy and he could get them for almost nothing which made my wife feel better about how much we were spending. I dont know much about those projectors as I am a DLP guy but I do know to get a DLP projector worth watching with motorized zoom and focus you are probably looking at a SIM2 Nero 3D-1 @ $15,000. For that price you could get a runco ls5 a lens and transport. So many choices.


----------

